# Home of the Angry, evil shrimp. 5.5 redo



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Earthdate: 01.14.09
Subject: Home of Claude, the angry, evil shrimp.










She's annoyed I think. I uprooted her tank and changed the substrate. I was wanting to use fluorite in it long ago. Now I had some, I said, okay Claude, fun time!










I think she is just a little pissed off at me. I moved things around, I kept the layout more or less the same, but I removed a bunch of plants and replanted others. I am not putting my MTS in for a while until the glosso takes. I hope it takes. It is uber tacky right now. I took the under tank heater off the side and I put in a HOB heater and a ceramic diffuser for DIY co2.









Poor Claude.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

That's a lucky shrimp to have a tank like that all to itself . 

Looks good, can't wait to see how it looks when the plants take over the rocks with netting. 

Great job!


----------

